# Using Garlic



## sod (May 19, 2012)

i had a problem with my calves scouring at about 5 days old. i assume it was e-coli. it hit them quick one feeding they were fine and the next time around they had a cold nose an would be on their backs and couldnt even pick their head up. my feed consultant told me to give them garlic and to keep them hydrated. he said there is something in garlic that will kill bacteria. it has worked extremely well for me. i would chop up 5 cloves of garlic and administer it oraly. also i tubed a bottle of electrolytes to keep them hydrated. the following feeding they were perky, had a warm nose again, and would  drink milk on their own. i treated ten calves this way and they all lived


----------

